# Weekend Score



## carkrazd (Sep 15, 2014)

Tool sale nets old Dividing Head.



50 bucks well spent.


----------



## Bishop (Sep 15, 2014)

Great score


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 15, 2014)

I am not positive I even like you ahahahaha. Sweet score man


----------



## mzayd3 (Sep 15, 2014)

:yousuck::greenwithenvy:

wish i had your luck!


----------



## frbutts (Sep 15, 2014)

looks like a home run to me (bases loaded)


----------



## Mister Ed (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice find!


----------



## hman (Sep 15, 2014)

carkrazd said:


> 50 bucks well spent.



No kidding!  50 bucks would have been well spent even if it were just the *down payment* at Mafia interest rates.  You scored big time!


----------



## Cheeseking (Sep 15, 2014)

Tailstock too!   Nice score congrats.


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

Incredible score!  :greenwithenvy:  Is it Christmas already?!?  Hopefully someday I'll find one similar to yours.

GG


----------



## awander (Sep 15, 2014)

Any Maker's markings on it?

I have not seen that style before.


----------



## carkrazd (Sep 15, 2014)

No I did not find any maker marks.
The three jaw is a Delta mfg. 
The four jaw is a Dunlap.
The real trip is its ratio is 20x1
So I Guess you Divide the 40x1 ratio on most dividing head by 2?
I also have a Hardinge dividing head and its ratio is 4x1.I guess you could 
x that by 5
the Dividing book from Harold Hall shows a machine that looks close.
on the cover.
I think its a hand built machine and a  nice one.
Your thoughts are welcome that's what we're here for.


----------



## george wilson (Sep 16, 2014)

A great find!! You got ALL the dividing plates,too. Those are usually lost. Great luck. We don't find tools like that in yard sales around here. Just old baby clothes!!


----------



## PatMiles (Sep 16, 2014)

Hope you had the good grace to kiss the seller before you drove off.

Pat


----------

